# Merida Food part2



## mr g53 (Jun 19, 2017)

Everyone talks about how good the food in Merida is, i don't doubt it. Being from from the USA what about american food in Merida. Good old steak. baked potato, corn on the cob, USA style, how about italian? Spaghetti & meatballs anyone?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mr g53 said:


> Everyone talks about how good the food in Merida is, i don't doubt it. Being from from the USA what about american food in Merida. Good old steak. baked potato, corn on the cob, USA style, how about italian? Spaghetti & meatballs anyone?


May I make a suggestion? If you're planning to move to Mexico, don't spend time looking for Mexican equivalents of American food, and learn to enjoy the great Mexican food that is available where you'll be living.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

forget good old steaks , forget good old corn on the grill as you know it.. forget what you know and look for something new, new experiences is what you get in Mexico, nothing will compare to what you like in the States, if you cannot disconnect you will be very disappointed.
No great beef , no sweet corn and no idaho potato.. you are not in Kansas anymore ..or NYC.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> May I make a suggestion? If you're planning to move to Mexico, don't spend time looking for Mexican equivalents of American food, and learn to enjoy the great Mexican food that is available where you'll be living.


Isla is exactly right. If you move to Mexico planning to duplicate your life somewhere else, you will be frustrated, it will be expensive and it won't work very well. And, really if that is the goal, why move. If you move to Mexico, or anywhere for that matter, with an open mind and learn to appreciate the new and the differences, things often work out better.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Holy Tamale, Batman! (in memory of Adam West)
Why would you move to Mexico and search for boring USA food when you could revel in the incredible food the Mexican people have developed over several centuries!

OK, I am guilty of needing pizza but I just learned to make my own with ingredients readily available here. You can find pretty much all of what you need to make your own Italian dishes.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Unfortunately, age and health issues forced us back to the USA from Mexico. The food sucks, people are not very social, there is no “neighborhood“, no traditional festivities, no dancing, and what there is costs three times as much; like TV, electricity, water, internet, etc. Taxes over 10 times more and other boring frustrations. Fortunately, you will not find life in Mexico much like life in the USA. The food, the people, the traffic, the culture, the way you are treated....and expected to behave, will all be different. They have had a lot more practice at civilization, and it shows.


----------

